# I think i'm ugly and that's why I have no girlfriend, take a look.



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

My reason I think i'm ugly is that i'm too skinny, other than that I would think i'd be good looking in my own way. I'm 25 years old, 6'3" and 120 pounds. No matter what I do I cannot gain the weight I want to. My chest looks so small, you can count my ribs, and i'm freakishly tall and disproportionate, my arms and legs are so long. In the back of my neck you can see my neck bones protrude too. I dont go to a gym because I cant afford it otherwise I would be open to trying it to gain muscle.

The last picture my arm was raised while taking a picture of myself so that's why it looks crooked.

This is why I think i'm still single, not because of my SA at all. What do you think? Be honest i'm used to hearing everything.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm 6'1 and 135 pounds, so I get why you're insecure. I suggest that we both start eating more and working out. Until then, dress in layers and don't slouch!


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I think you're pretty attractive. Yes, you are skinny, but that doesn't have to be a bad thing.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Keep trying there is someone out there for everyone if you look hard enough. A gym membership too expensive? Do you work? I get a month's worth at my gym for 30 bucks a month and I know other gyms that do 19 a month. That is pretty darn cheap. Also, find a style that suits you and makes you feel more attractive. Take extra care of your personal hygiene and that will make you stand out from most people. A person who is both fashionable in his/her own sense with good hygiene is attractive. Never count yourself out.

Where are you trying to meet girls? How many do you approach on or offline? How often?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

New glasses....TRUUSTT MEEE haha, you will look more mature to women. Something with a heavy dark color.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Try to get eye contacts. I would also try to hit the gym, it's really not that expensive I pay 10 bucks a month.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ya

if u dont feel like going to a gym, or the SA keeps u from going, just eat a ton.

Your lucky, you look like u have a hiiiighh metabolism. Eat some meat or something with protein.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I think you look awesome. But if you want to gain weight, you don't really need to go to a gym. Push-ups are very effective for triceps and chest muscles, and if you have a bar of some sort that you can hang from, you can do pull-ups for your biceps and back muscles. Or fill a backpack with a bunch of weight and use it to work out various muscles. You can do squats, ab crunches, calf raises, etc. etc. without a machine. Trust me, doing these things along with eating more will pack on muscle quickly.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

The only workout I do is bike riding each day, my leg muscles are actually pretty strong. My dad got rid of all his old weights and I have no room for a push up bar my room is very low ceiling and im very tall so bad combo. 

Gyms local charge about $80 a month I already looked into it. No idea why they cost so much but I have no job to pay for it. I know working out doesn't gain weight but if I increase muscle I will look bigger overall.

I thought about trying things at home but I want a coach so I don't injure myself and train the right way, I have no idea the right way to work out.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Different glasses, man. The ones you are wearing are a poor fit for your face.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

wth you look fine


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I read on here about girls that love skinny guys.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

You look like a normal regular guy to me.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

why not lift some weights if you hate being so skinny????


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Honestly your teeth could use some whitening and you might look better growing your hair a bit longer. 

Try eating protein and don't be afraid of things with fat. Do push ups.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I still think I'm an ugly looking dude. But for someone reason, the chick I'm seeing likes me. Don't give up dude.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

If you think you are ugly whats why you dont have a girlfriend. Just belive that you are awesom and that looks doesnt matter, then you'll have a girlfriend in no time!


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> Honestly your teeth could use some whitening and you might look better growing your hair a bit longer.


His teeth look ok to me...


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess you should see the more recent face picture of me, darker glasses, and tooth whitening.


----------



## psgchisolm (Jul 8, 2011)

Dude you look pretty good.


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

You look unusually thin, and getting a gf should take a backseat to your health.

Have you been to a doctor? A geneticist? Are you truly eating an adequate amount of food? Ever been tested for a metabolic problem? Get a whole blood panel done, if feasible.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Gain some weight, drop the facial hair and use some vax/mouse in your hair and you'll be awesome!  How you dress can also change how you feel. If you use a bunch of clothes you've been using forever then change it up and buy something new that you feel awesome in. Dont buy clothes now though if you plan on gaining weight


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Nessy said:


> Gain some weight, drop the facial hair and use some vax/mouse in your hair and you'll be awesome!  How you dress can also change how you feel. If you use a bunch of clothes you've been using forever then change it up and buy something new that you feel awesome in. Dont buy clothes now though if you plan on gaining weight


No way!!! Keep the facial hair! It looks good. And your hair is fine. The rest of it I agree with.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Try not to smile so much


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

OMG! dude nothing's wrong with you, you're probably looking in all the wrong places to find that "girl". 
But, honestly I wish I had a body like your's ... girl version though, tall and skinney - what every girl dreams of.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think you should grow a beard and get some longer hair. Then you'll attract rocker chicks! 

Or...not. But definitely grow a beard.


----------



## bluemeanie27 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think you look just fine, don't worry about it so much. I think you just haven't met the right girl yet, no need to put yourself down.


----------



## reclusive1 (Jul 27, 2011)

You are not ugly! As I was scrolling down I was expecting something completely different...I was pleasantly surprised =) 

Good girlfriends are hard to find. You could settle for a loser girl sure, but you need someone who treats you like the sweet guy you are. She'll come along...I know it!


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

You seem pretty attractive to me! Perhaps the only reason you don't have a girlfriend though is because you're insecure and insecurity can be a bit of a ***** sometimes.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

You're not ugly at all. I do agree that you could put on some weight and bulk up a bit more (nothing crazy). You'll find a girl in no time


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

You're not ugly. Maybe try contacts to show off your eyes. Otherwise you look fine.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think you look better than me, and I'm not single because of the way I look - its because I'm not social and I'm too alternative.

I like the newer photo more than the old one, but I think the old one was just a bad photo.

I guess its all confidence confidence confidence. If changing the way you look makes you more confident then do it


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

*Firstly you do NOT look ugly at all. Infact you have very attractive eyes and eyes are an important feature to most people.*Yes you could loose the glasses to bring more attention to your eyes, but it's by no means a necessity because the glass frames you have are quite slim anyway. If you felt comfortable doing this, I'd recommend dying your eyelashes black with black or dark brown eyelash dye. You don't need to but as you have fair hair it will really bring your eyes out and a lot of faired haired people do this. There's nothing wrong with the colour of your teeth so keep smiling! You won't get a girlfriend if you look unhappy all the time. I highly recommend wearing bright coloured tops. Not necessarily loud or with big logos/icons, just nice plain bright colours (not yellow- i'd recommend, baby blue/turquoise/aqua and green colours especially as they'll bring out the colour in your eyes but red would work well too). I agree you should loose the facial hair though, especially upper lip, and I think facial hair will just make your face look slimmer in your case. As you're fairer haired as well, I think darker or brown hair suits beards more generally imo. Growing your hair a bit and trying a different style (something with a bit of texture rather then spiky) may help but again it's not a necessity but it might make you feel better in time. Spiky, cropped, shorter styles I think will just make you appear slimer facially.

But I hope you start feeling more confident about yourself because you have a lot to offer a future girlfriend


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

would love to be that skinny again!!!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

keithp said:


> I guess you should see the more recent face picture of me, darker glasses, and tooth whitening.


You look fine in the other picture and in this picture, although I have to say that I think the facial hair really suits you

And as a couple people have already said, it's your attitude that's the problem, your confidence, not your looks, girls love skinny guys, I've read that multiple times on SAS, and I myself have seen guys that look like you with a girlfriend many times in real life. Looks tend to take a backseat when it comes to guys and their personality.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You have a cool hipster look going on.


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

dude you're fine, if you feel like you're too skinny buy some free weights to exercise your arms, start doing pushups and crunches for your abs and chest and continue jogging/biking for cardio. Trust me you're in much better shape than most people.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

keithp said:


> I guess you should see the more recent face picture of me, darker glasses, and tooth whitening.


I think you look great with glasses but maybe get a square & smaller frame? Something that fits better. Invest in a nice pair for the long term.

The facial hair is good too, you should try eating more, just use every opportunity to eat, eat, eat. The weight will pile on...I wish I had as fast a metabolism..


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey! If you can post a picture of yourself your FAR more secure about your body than a lot of us.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

LaRibbon said:


> You look pretty good in the recent photo...
> 
> Also this is probably way presumptuous of me, but...have you looked into marfan's syndrome?


That's the thing. All my doctors thought I had this and I was tested for it in my early teens and they said I don't have it. I am not sure if I was supposed to be tested for it again later in life, my doctor doesn't mention it anymore.

So now you can see why my looks bother me so much, not only looks but people all assume I have this and am sick and women don't want a sick partner, they want someone healthy. With people saying it so much I question about it all the time, I know someone with it and he was very sick and needed heart surgery, not something I want to think about you know. Hes a bit healthier now but he still doesn't put on weight.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Dude, I grew up being skinny. It was only in the last year i managed to finally put on some muscle.

Things you can control : body mass, posture, hair length.

You look as normal as anyone dude. Its all in the mind.

(yes, i know that's cliched)

But seriously, the only thing I've changed is that I started gymming. I still wear glasses, still have big teeth.

You'd be amazed how much simply 'starting' to look muscular will make you forget any other perceived ugliness you think you have


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

keithp said:


> My reason I think i'm ugly is that i'm too skinny, other than that I would think i'd be good looking in my own way. I'm 25 years old, 6'3" and 120 pounds. No matter what I do I cannot gain the weight I want to. My chest looks so small, you can count my ribs, and i'm freakishly tall and disproportionate, my arms and legs are so long. In the back of my neck you can see my neck bones protrude too. I dont go to a gym because I cant afford it otherwise I would be open to trying it to gain muscle.
> 
> The last picture my arm was raised while taking a picture of myself so that's why it looks crooked.
> 
> This is why I think i'm still single, not because of my SA at all. What do you think? Be honest i'm used to hearing everything.


I don't think being thin is that big an issue, but if it really bothers you you could go to the gym or do some swimming and over time your physique will slowly get better. In the short term you could wear clothes that don't make you look too skinny.

Otherwise maybe you should try and grow your hair a bit or style in different. Get rid of the glasses. Dress more stylishly. Once you have done that you could also try to believe in yourself that you are attractive to women and that will make them more attracted to you.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Kennnie said:


> wth you look fine


Exactly!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Im not going to lie, try to inflate your ego, or say things just to make you feel better, nor am I trying to offend you or make you feel worse. IMO, you have a lot of room for improvement. Find a better haircut, it looks lopsided and goofy. The beard needs to make a choice, grow longer or completely gone, no visible stubble if you can (imo this looks good in your first pic.) Get contacts, glasses can be difficult to pull off, and you can never go wrong by not having glasses, plus I think they look too distracting on you, they draw all the attention. Bulk up like everyone else said, cram down the food and lift weights. Look for a plan to follow, you can find some on here or at bodybuilding websites. Finally, clothes. Idk what your style is like or what you wear, so you may know what your doing here already, but if not, look up some websites on fashion and start wearing some cool clothes.*

*I am a straight male, and as such my opinion on how other straight males look to women may be horribly skewed or even completely wrong.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

You look like Donald/Kiefer Sutherland.


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

Like everyone else here has said; You look fine. You just need some proper grooming and confidence in yourself. Working out will help, you don't need to be a body builder. just tone up, improve stamina, be able to handle yourself. I suggest taking a martial art of some type. You don't have to become a "bad *ss" just get to a point were you know you can defend yourself if needed. That's confidence. That's attractive to women.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

You aren't ugly. At all. You just haven't met the right girl yet.


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)

You just need to gain like 50kg in muscle and you're set.
I suggest investing in one of these:


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Just foget about it man, it doesn't matter.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Kieth, based on some of the things you've posted before, one thread in particular about an honest dating profile, it's not your looks that are at issue.... Don't let this belief that you're ugly hold you back, and don't be fixated on getting a girlfriend to prove something to yourself. Life isn't about getting a girlfriend or boyfriend, and having one won't suddenly make you the person you want yourself to be. Focus on yourself, improve yourself, and a girlfriend will come easily.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

lonelyjew said:


> Kieth, based on some of the things you've posted before, one thread in particular about an honest dating profile, it's not your looks that are at issue.... Don't let this belief that you're ugly hold you back, and don't be fixated on getting a girlfriend to prove something to yourself. Life isn't about getting a girlfriend or boyfriend, and having one won't suddenly make you the person you want yourself to be. Focus on yourself, improve yourself, and a girlfriend will come easily.


That's very good advice. Listen to that.


----------



## Coca Cola (Jun 18, 2011)

6'3 120. Get your *** in the gym man, wtf kinda question is this. You're tall and not ugly with a lot of potential. Right now your face looks very gaunt because of how skinny you are, but if you gain some mass it'll fill out and look more manly. Do that + ditch the glasses or get better ones + keep some facial hair and you'll definately improve your chances with the ladies.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I hate to say, its not your looks, but more likely not having a job and having low confidence is the reason you're not attracting a girlfriend. Looks are secondary to most women over being a protector/provider and of high social class. I'm sure some will say it's not true, but more likely the case than not. I would say to work on yourself first on getting gainfully employed and having more confidence. These are the things that will make you more attractive.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

your skinny as hell thats the problem 
honeslty if i was gay i would bang you dude


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

lanzman said:


> I hate to say, its not your looks, but more likely not having a job and having low confidence is the reason you're not attracting a girlfriend. Looks are secondary to most women over being a protector/provider and of high social class. I'm sure some will say it's not true, but more likely the case than not. I would say to work on yourself first on getting gainfully employed and having more confidence. These are the things that will make you more attractive.


This. Listen to this advice also.

Another thing, if you feel your appearance is not up to snuff, then how can you post a pic of your face up close on this forum? And your shirtless body? Negative thoughts brought on by negative experiences, or a lack of solid positive experiences could be the reasoning for your ideas about your looks.

Confidence is far more attractive than physical beauty. It is the reason why people who you may perceive to be more unattractive than yourself are succesful romantically.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rdrr said:


> Confidence is far more attractive than physical beauty. It is the reason why people who you may perceive to be more unattractive than yourself are succesful romantically.


Confidence, self control, self esteem, character, attitude, social proof, money, and looks are all important. everything is important. If a girl is cocky and funny and confident or smart that doesnt turn my attraction button on. Attraction isnt a choice. If youre over weight lose weight. if youre too thin than hit the weights. common sense really. just dont hurt yourself if you use weights. looks alone will not guarantee you a lay or girlfriend.


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

i think you're adorable. honest to god


----------



## undecided1 (Jul 12, 2011)

-Tall is great! I love tall skinny guys. My current bf is the same height as you and is quite skinny - with long arms and legs. One of the things that I think makes the most difference is shopping for clothes that will fit you well (which can be hard), looking for slim fit dress shirts etc so that you don't look like you are wearing someone elses castoffs!

And contact lenses - I got mine in highschool, and it made such a big difference!

As for putting on muscle/weight, if you are interested in that you should check out the P90x series which can all be done at home on your computer with free weights and some space


----------



## Imaginative dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

I find nothing wrong with your photos. I see a charming, intellect man


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

*I am very serious, PM me. *

Okay, so my first thought when I saw your photo was "Serious Potential"! You could transform your style! Your face is just fine! Some girls (like me) have weird quirks where skinny, tall guys are a MAJOR turn on. All you need is a pair of black bold rimmed glasses, a washed denim shirt, some dark jeans, and some awesome shoes...pretty much everything from this website: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ry.jsp?indexStart=0&categories=catalog01_mens Note the url is for Urban Outfitters. I shop there a lot and your kind, cute tall skinny, flock there. Oh my gosh. I can't stop looking at your first photo thinking of how much potential you have! The thing is, people that look like you are SO lucky. You could pretty much dress in any lazy hipster-ish fashion and girls would swoon. PM me, I have so many ideas for you!


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

keithp said:


> I guess you should see the more recent face picture of me, darker glasses, and tooth whitening.


Oh wow. You're looking great!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

You look like NASCAR bad boy driver Kyle Busch.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont think you are ugly, just thin.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Aww....OP, I'm sorry to see you feel that way. I don't think you're ugly though. You're actually cute....to me at least. Hope you find confidence in your looks one day.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Gain some weight and wear some nicer clothes and you will be golden.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonelyjew said:


> Kieth, based on some of the things you've posted before, one thread in particular about an honest dating profile, it's not your looks that are at issue.... Don't let this belief that you're ugly hold you back, and don't be fixated on getting a girlfriend to prove something to yourself. Life isn't about getting a girlfriend or boyfriend, and having one won't suddenly make you the person you want yourself to be. Focus on yourself, improve yourself, and a girlfriend will come easily.


LonelyJew is spot on here, KeithP - it is all self-perception. I think the first picture you posted is the best.


----------



## RandomObject (Aug 31, 2011)

Look up klinefelters. The symptoms are long arms and legs and being tall and skinny. And a nother symptom is social anxiety. But from the pictures I think you look fine.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

RandomObject said:


> Look up klinefelters. The symptoms are long arms and legs and being tall and skinny. And a nother symptom is social anxiety. But from the pictures I think you look fine.


Except tall and thin no other symptoms with that match me, and I was already tested. No genital or fertility issues either.

Back on topic, the thread is old now lol. Besides being kinda thin (weight wise, if I work out I will gain muscle) i'm glad most comments here are positive. I have been really trying to look on the positive side and it seems to be working for me slowly. So thanks glad to know some people find me attractive it helps a lot.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

medicinmels said:


> Okay, so my first thought when I saw your photo was "Serious Potential"! You could transform your style! Your face is just fine! Some girls (like me) have weird quirks where skinny, tall guys are a MAJOR turn on. All you need is a pair of black bold rimmed glasses, a washed denim shirt, some dark jeans, and some awesome shoes...pretty much everything from this website: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ry.jsp?indexStart=0&categories=catalog01_mens Note the url is for Urban Outfitters. I shop there a lot and your kind, cute tall skinny, flock there. Oh my gosh. I can't stop looking at your first photo thinking of how much potential you have! The thing is, people that look like you are SO lucky. You could pretty much dress in any lazy hipster-ish fashion and girls would swoon. PM me, I have so many ideas for you!


Sent you a message  Most of those clothes I do have already.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

You look fine just a little wax on the hair, some stylish glasses, highlights, and may an earring


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

You're not a bad looking dude at all, as others have said.  You've got a decent frame to work with, but where or not you would like to stay skinny, you need to gain a little weight. But, you could begin to make changes right away by modifying your wardrobe, style, and grooming. Make these changes for you, because YOU feel comfortable and think you look good. Worry about yourself and for yourself, and the girl(s) will come in time.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

I know this is old but I just wanted to chime in. In the first pic, your smile shows a great personality. And let's face it, everybody looks better smiling. So of all the different suggestions you've gotten about what to wear, what to change, etc, don't forget to "wear" your smile and don't change a thing about it  That said, even with the great smile, I didn't feel any physcial attraction because to me you looked to "boyish" NOW IN THE SECOND PIC...hmmm... that was something i could work with, lol.
The different glasses made a huge difference making you look more intellectual and sophisticated than nerdy. The beard I LOVE, but then I'm a beard chick - not as in "bearded chick" lol, but I have always liked a nice beard on a guy. Yours could be a little fuller just to fill in the scarce spots but otherwise, I dig it.

Overall, you're really a nice looking guy. At 120lbs you could improve your appeal to women by adding AT LEAST 40-50lbs. That protein whey stuff somebody recommended really does work. I know someone who used it and bulked up fast. So, keep the smile, keep the beard, eat,eat, eat!!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

You have the opportunity to become a complete sex magnet.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

you look fine, my only suggestion is that since you can't gain weight then maybe you might want to grow a goatie to make your face look more "fuller"

similar to this but a tad bit thicker, however not too thick or else you'll look like a muslim


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Your not ugly at all, man.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

You aren't ugly!!!

Love the new glasses! 
And I say, grow your beard and maybe grow your hair a bit longer : -D


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

fez said:


> I'm being completely honest here -
> 
> You look exactly like a guy (EXACTLY glasses facial structure weight, everything) I know (who also doesn't have that much money) who just got married at 20 to another girl I know who looks like a model (who looks like hayden panettiere) actually she did some modeling in magazines. I wish I had a picture of him because he looks exactly like you.
> 
> You're adorable BTW. For girls though, you really have to remember if they meet you and like your personality you could be the hottest guy in the world to us.


That's encouraging.  Since this thread was made I have been talking much more to Women so i'm trying to be more social. I wish you had a picture it would be crazy to actually see someone else who looks like me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't lie to you and tell you you're the hottest man in the world but you're not bad (I know I'm not a female but I'm comfortable enough with my sexuality that I know what I'm talking about). I don't think your looks should really hold you back at all. There should be plenty of women who'd go out with you.


----------



## ChiefHuggingBear (Sep 10, 2011)

you have an average look, you will find someone one day.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Trust me man, you look fine. I would lose the glasses maybe...
You ain't seen ugly yet because you haven't seen me.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

has your doc ever mentioned anything about your thyroid gland?


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I dont think you're ugly Keith. I do think you should gain some weight to boost your confidence a bit. Not to please the people around you or because society tells you so, but because to me it sounds like your weight makes you insecure. And if it makes you insecure, you should try to get rid of it.

Believe it or not, it's easier than you think to gain weight (good weight, not pure fat) and I was able to gain some significant weight without ever setting foot in a gym.
I replied to someone whith a similar issue than you in another thread so I'll just copy/paste



> Ah welcome to my world, friend. I'm 1.90m (6'3") tall and up until 2 years ago (I'm 29 years old now) I weighed 67 kilo (about 147 lbs). For a guy of my height, that's extremely low.
> I was puny as hell and I was extremely insecure about it. My body is a fat-processing plant: I burn fat in no time, no matter what I eat. And I have to work 3x as hard as someone else to gain the same amount of muscle.
> Now I weight 84 kilo (about 185 lbs) which is a normal weight. And I no longer look scrawny. At least I hope.
> 
> ...


Everyone can gain some muscle. You won't look like a bodybuilder but who wants that anyway?
With some effort, you can have an average weight.

The part about age is indeed true (when you're 25 it's harder than when you're 18 : but seeing I started working out at approx 27 years of age and still gained weight, it certainly isn't impossible.
Injuries with bodyweight excercices are also very unlikely: you lift your own body, use several muscles that "help" each other and the chance of overstretching a muscle is small.

But one thing is important for us hardgainers who work out: you need to eat, eat, eat. And not crap food. Good, healthy foods. If you google that, i'm sure you'll find plenty of articles about healthy nutrition for a sporter.

Believe me. Being skinny and being insecure about it is not unknown to me. Been there done that. And I can safely say that with good effort, comes good results, even for hardgaining, fat-burning ectomorphs as us.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

You look fine dude, just need some cool glasses and a bit more muscle to look beast.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, you're not ugly!
You're are waaay waaay more attractive than a lot of guys out there tbh.

I think you should grow your hair out a little bit more, and maybe either ditch the glasses for contacts, or get a nice modern pair of designer ones.  I agree with the other posters though, putting on a bit of extra weight will help fill your face out a bit more so you look healthier and a bit rounder.

 There's someone out there for you, I know a lot of girls stupidly only go for the typical 'bad boy' stereotype guy because they don't know what's good for them yet, but us down-to-earth girls do exist out here. :cuddle











(Although I hate all facial fuzz, it's a personal preference though, there are girls who like it.)


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

lonesomeboy said:


> Trust me man, you look fine. I would lose the glasses maybe...
> You ain't seen ugly yet because you haven't seen me.


 I disagree. I think he looks good with the glasses.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

lazy said:


> has your doc ever mentioned anything about your thyroid gland?


I was tested, mines normal.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

keithp said:


> I was tested, mines normal.


My brother is 6'4" and was very skinny for a long time. It wasnt until after he was in his 30s that he started to fill out. Me too for that matter. My mom always called me her Skinny Minnie. We just had a high metabolism. Never had to worry about what I ate until the last 3-4 years.

You could do push-ups at home, or lift jugs of milk or water. Eat healthy, but eat a lot. Eating protein to build muscle is a myth, but still eat lean meats or get protein other ways. I bet you'll fill in over the next 5 years.

I think you're fine looks wise. I'm sure you're self-conscious because of your height and thin torso. But you'll find someone.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

you may be thin and stuff but your not ugly - ugly would be like toothless or picture a slag wench. i can help you however with weightlifting if u ever get a chance try googling advanced max contraction training.. you look like a better than typical male. it really depends where and who your around that defines how you see yourself. theres a class of looks for every number to 10.. 7.5, 7.6.. just dont pay attention if u want to stay happy.... and trust me theres a girl whos going to like you even for the male slags (which your not). wemon will love anyone despite anything you just have to find the right one, thats the hard part, finding/looking is the hardest part, relationships are the easiest if you get educated.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I see what you mean. Is ugliness contagious in your part of the world?


Cmon. Who cares? Two arms , two legs...no worries mate.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Keithp, you're really attractive! You've clearly made an effort to look better, and it's payed off. Now maybe you should focus on your personality. I remember seeing your profile on okcupid and to be honest it wasn't too engaging.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You look good with the new glasses, man!


----------



## heatherly1993 (Nov 19, 2011)

your okay i would say get dark shad of glasses. or contacts. dye your hair darker gain some weight. if u must muscle but i dont think u really have to just weight. but honestky you are not that bad you just need to change your look around. trust me girls loveeee tall guys ;]


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

You could also whiten your teeth. Youll stand out a bit more and seem like someone that really cares about his appearance. I use crest whitestrips professional. My sis used them and her teeth are white. Im currently using them. It comes with 20 pouches and you can buy them at walmart for $40. If it doesnt work, you can always get your money back through Crest. Save your receipt and give it about 30 to 60 days. They can make your teeth sensitive so the process is once a day for 30 min. You could do it every other day. Again about the refund, I had another kind of crest whitestrips didnt like it and got my money back.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Dude, I've seen some really ugly mofos in my life, you aren't ugly bro.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

This picture is a month old of me, more of a natural picture since I was happy when it was taken. It's odd I have dirty blonde hair and red facial hair lol.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

keithp said:


> I guess you should see the more recent face picture of me, darker glasses, and tooth whitening.


Honestly, you look pretty good. The new glasses look waaay better. Just don't slouch and if you're self conscious about being thin, bulk up on the proteins and the starches. lol

OH AND you should keep the facial hair.

*is not going to read through all 5 pages of comments, but I'm sure others have said the same*


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

Do not insult yourself! The world exists for you! If you do not exist, the world will not be there for you! No one is handsome or ugly for everyone! There are attractive and not very attractive .. Find the beauty in you and walk proudly down the street with that!
I am sure some will fall in love with you!


----------

